# Post Office Travel Money Card Plus



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Sorry if this has been covered already, but the chap in the post office has been telling me for a month or two that there is new pre paid money card coming out... it's now here:

Travel Money Plus Card

I've just had a look and if I take one out today, the initial charge rate [euro] is 1.089 to the £1.

How does this compare to Caxton, Clarity etc?

It's a Mastercard.
Cash withdrawals are €2, daily limit is €400
No fee for purchases.
Minimum loading is £50 max is £750

Card is issued by Clydesdale Bank PLC

W


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Caxton atm is 1.09
Co-op Travel cash passport 1.10
Neither charge for cash withdrawal

Post Office lags behind imo except perhaps for minimum load

...and if that's the "Plus" card what's the ordinary card like??


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Telbell said:


> Caxton atm is 1.09
> Co-op Travel cash passport 1.10
> Neither charge for cash withdrawal
> 
> ...


Cheers

Just had a look at the travel cash passport.
Is this really run by Co-op?

According to this link It looks like cash withdrawals are also €2?

Or have I read this wrong?

w


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Just had a look at the travel cash passport.
> Is this really run by Co-op?


Ours is but I think all high st travel agents do them.

Yes -re the ATM fees as shown on the T&C's-I'm sure I queried this when I was issued with the card & was told there wasn't a chartge- looks like the T&C's have changed (1st May) since then 

Thanks-I'll have a word when I'm next in town :roll:

Fairly certain Caxton don't charge though

NB- with cash passport you get a slightly better rate if loaded in the shop rather than online


----------



## colian (May 11, 2005)

We use the Travelex euro cash passport and we are currently looking at the rates with interest ready to load it. The good thing is that there is no charge for withdrawls from ATM's,

http://www.travelex.co.uk/uk/cash-passport-currency-card.aspx

Ian


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

*Post Office Credit Card*

Have you got a Post Office Credit Card Wilse :?:

OK - Not good for cash but unbeatable for other spending.

Widely taken - even at our local bar if buying one plat du jour or two packets of cigarettes.

Paul


----------

